# 2016 Giant LIV Lust Advanced 1 vs Intrigue SX



## guitarman2011 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi everyone, my wife and I are getting new Giant & LIV Mountain Bikes tomorrow through LBS.

I previously posted about sizing between Small and X-Small, as she is 5'3", 135Lbs, 28inch inseam, and is right between sizes. 

I am getting a Giant Trance 1 or Advanced 1 and she is looking at the Lust Advanced 1. The other option was the LIV Intrigue SX. 

She is beginner so we figured the Lust Advanced 1 was the best overall bike. She wants to do trail riding with me but will likely be more mellow. 

The Lust advanced 1 has 70 degree Head Angle, 4inch rear suspension and 120mm RS front fork (all other Lusts only have 100mm). The intrigue is a much more aggressive 66.9 Head angle, 5.5inch rear, and 140-160 RS fork.

Which do you think will be the best most comfortable, confidence inspiring bike between these two for a beginner? 

Thank you for your time!


----------



## ryetoast (Jan 24, 2016)

I'd go with the Lust. 66.9HA and 140+ fork sounds like way too much bike for a beginner. Personally I think being small you can get away with less suspension and it's worth it to do so for the weight savings. My daily rider is a hardtail with about 70HA and 120mm fork, it stands up to all manner of inappropriate abuse and for every high-speed downhill rock garden where I wish I had more travel, there's a low-speed uphill slog where I'm glad I don't!


----------



## Loch (Apr 29, 2011)

I agree on the Lust. My wife loves her Anthem Advanced SX. She is 5'5" and the size M was perfect for her with a 60mm stem. She can get as rowdy as she wants on it, and the 23lb weight (with mods) and slightly steeper geo pedals much nicer uphill (which is important for a beginner).


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

Agreed, go with the Lust. 

Slack enduro bikes can be great and they obviously excel at a lot, but they handle descents better at higher speeds (because that's what they're made for!) and so they can be a bit much for a true beginner. 

120 front/100 rear is a great, solid option for your wife, sounds like.


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 29, 2006)

I'd hop on the lust train. 
Fiancé really likes her lust (though she wants an intrigue sx coz pretty and more gnar capable). Just an FYI- the lust advanced 1 has a 100mm fork (the $9k advanced 0 has the rs-1, which is really for bikes people pay you to ride). Lust is still pretty capable, and we are going to put a dropper post on it soon (giant one feels pretty nice and is 100mm and 350mm overall length, which should fit her small just fine; she's 5'4"). We are currently looking to lengthen the fox fork to 120, or throw a 120-130 on it to let her try some enduro and see if she still wants more travel bike.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm on the other side of the fence, sort of. While a Lix SX @ 160mm is probably too much bike for a beginner, I see no reason at all to not shop for something with more travel than the Lust. There are plenty of 140 trail bikes out there not set Enduro style. Here's where I'm coming from.... every single gal I know who has purchased an xc/short travel bike has outgrown it in a season and wants more travel. I can say "every single" and not have it be an exaggeration because I cohost the local ladies ride and I know lots of ladies who bike. The number of second hand Lust and Lush-style bikes coming up for resale as gals want to trade up is very consistent. So unless you are staying on ultra easy single track forever, I'd look at more travel.


----------

